# "the only constant is change"



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Up here in DMU 487 WE CAN TAG AN ANTLERLESS DEER WITH A REGULAR FIREARM BUCK LICENSE. IN THE SEPT.18 ALPENA NEWS JENNIFER KLIETCH. DNRE BIOLOGIST, INFORMS US THAT ANTLERLESS DEER ARE MORE LIKELY TO TRANSMIT BOVINE TB THAN BUCKS
"we live in a society of make believe"


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

"Antlerless deer are more liable to transmit bovine TB than bucks"
There are 72,100 antlerless permits available (private land only) for DMU 487.
72,100 X $9.00 = $648,900


----------



## e. fairbanks (Dec 6, 2007)

Us Mighty Hunters can spend hundreds of thousands of dollars on what we call the Sport of deer hunting. The DNRE SELLS US A COUPLE MILLION LICENSES AND PERMITS EACH YEAR, THE FARMERS AND MACHINERY COMPANIES SELL US MILLIONS OF DOLLARS MORE FOR BAIT, FEED, SEED AND FERTILIZER, TRACTORS AND TILLAGE TOOLS, SNO-MOS, 4WD's, ORV's,HUNTING LAND, GUNS,SCOPES, BOWS, GEAR, BEER, PROCESSING OUR KILL, YOU NAME IT.


----------

